# Cutting Board Options - Single vs Double Sided



## strumke (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm looking for a new, large end grain cutting board (chopping block), likely in walnut. I'd like a double sided board with a juice groove (so I can flip it and use that side for cooked meats that may release some liquids). I'd use the non-grooved side for everything else.

My concern is getting the underside of the board wet while working (home use), not realizing, and potentially ruining a $100-300 cutting board. I like the idea of feet to prevent that, but feet wouldn't look too great for the double sided situation.

Thoughts on single vs double sided? Am I worrying too much about warping/cracking a board without feet?

Size would be approx 22x16x2.

(oh, and two boards is not an option)


----------



## chinacats (Jan 21, 2015)

IMO, single side w/ feet.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 21, 2015)

I like double-sided, but in this case I'd look for some kind of pedestal to put the board on that would be stable but also let air circulate. Other option would be to store it on its side when not in use.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 21, 2015)

You can pick up some flatish rubber or hard felt feet/ pucks at the hardware store and set the board on it. it might move a bit compared to fixed rubber feet, but it will allow you the flexibility you are looking for. Although frankly one-sided with fixed feet and no juice groove is my preference.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 21, 2015)

Strum, I have a 15" 2" custom end grain walnut/cherry that double sided. I wash it in the sink in cold water after use and just keep the wood oiled every few weeks with food grade mineral oil before board butter. If I'm cutting meat on it, I'll lightly wash the board with warm water and mild detergent. 

If you prep mies en place style, you can do many tasks with a medium sized board. It's just makes prep that much easier/faster. For me I must have a chopping block that I could scrub down in the sink after prepping (if needed). Your board is going to stink to high heaven if you don't wash it well every time it's used. Consider the safety and cross contamination issue too. 

Just ask yourself, are going to want to lump a ~15+ lbs board to the sink every time it's used? Maybe it's convenient for you, but my large end grain lives in the garage and comes out when I'm filleting a whole salmon or carving turkey, which is to say not very often.

So id say go with the biggest double sided board that will fit in your sink. Lastly, make sure you have a exposed place to dry it completely before storing as Zwiefel noted.


----------



## strumke (Jan 21, 2015)

Mucho, I'm comfortable moving the board around, washing it the sink and storing it upright to dry. I picked those measurements because I have a small rack with separations that I keep my boards in vertically out on the counter and that is the biggest size that would still fit in the spot.

I have lived with smaller boards for too long, and there are too many times I wished I had a larger board. I have some smaller edge grain and poly boards as well for smaller prep and cleaning.

...or I can just put it in the dishwasher to sanitize and run it all the way through the high heat dry cycle, right?
(jk, before I get attacked)


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 21, 2015)

If you're cleaning and drying your boards after use, and they're not swimming in water while using , you won't have any issues with a well maintained double sided board the way you plan to store them. If you've got the space, no problem. My main sink is just over 19 inches wide. I think it's a pita cleaning and dealing with bigger boards. I have to store them. My over size boards are located where Mucho's are. I know it's not an option for you, but I prefer 2 boards if I'm cranking out a big meal at home. Meats on one, everything else on the other.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 21, 2015)

I use this under my Boos block:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000MD7YTA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
Sometimes the board stays out flat on the counter (on top of this), sometimes I put it on its side against the backsplash.


----------



## strumke (Jan 21, 2015)

toddnmd said:


> I use this under my Boos block:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000MD7YTA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> Sometimes the board stays out flat on the counter (on top of this), sometimes I put it on its side against the backsplash.



Perfect! I was looking for something like that. Is it squishy at all though? Grippy enough?

I was considering some silicone trivets, but I was worried that they may have a bit of play.


----------



## daveb (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes. Same product under a Boos. For proteins (or other nastys) when I want a blood grove I drop an Epicurean (50 bucks, light, can sanitize ) on top of it. The Boos never needs the sink. Would like to get feets for the Boos just don't ever think about it.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 22, 2015)

Try Con-Tact brand grip liners. I stole them from my wife. $1.99. Non slip , works for wood, metal , glass ware


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 22, 2015)

strumke said:


> Perfect! I was looking for something like that. Is it squishy at all though? Grippy enough?
> 
> I was considering some silicone trivets, but I was worried that they may have a bit of play.



It's pretty firm rubber, and plenty grippy. My block is 15x20x2, so it's got a fair amount of heft. Doesn't move. When I put the block up on its side at the back of the counter, I just fold the mat in half and put it behind it. I got that mat a couple years ago, probably from someone's recommendation on here.


----------



## strumke (Jan 22, 2015)

Mrmnms said:


> Try Con-Tact brand grip liners. I stole them from my wife. $1.99. Non slip , works for wood, metal , glass ware



I was looking for something that would keep the board out of any water that crept below... this might be too thin. Unless, it seals out the liquid from getting under due to the pressure and the grippy stuff squishing all of the way. Once my board arrives, maybe I'll experiment.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 23, 2015)

Originally I also wanted a board like that. Then I decided with two boards instead, a slightly larger one flat and a little smaller one (16x18?) with a groove. Since I did not have the room to have both right there and I was too lazy to switch them around all the time, I ended up using the bigger one 90% of the time. Lugging it around in a small sink is annoying, but in most cases wiping it down with a bit of vinegar and keeping it oiled worked well enough. So, spontaneously I would say get two, but considering I ended up using only one of them, a reversible one with rubber buffers makes more sense. And my next step is to see how it goes with the 20x28 I just ordered  But not in end grain, just a thinner baking board.

Stefan


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 23, 2015)

I just started a new job (pro kitchen), and we got Sani-Tuff boards, supposedly they are microbial, and are good for meats since they don't let any juices in or anything, I like them a lot, you can tell they are "softer" than a plastic board, b/c ever so often the knife will dig into the board (not to bad though), the only gripe I have with these boards is how heavy they are, it's kind of a PITA to wash them and move them in a professional setting, but it works, anything to help me sharpen less and keep my edges KEEN is cool in my book, i'll take that they are heavy as hell as a trade off


----------



## mise_en_place (Jan 23, 2015)

If the board is heavy enough, maybe a damp towel on the counter with a wire rack (I say this because most people have one) on top.

Have not tried this, so just a thought.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 23, 2015)

I like double-sided boards. I have one Boardsmith with feet and another custom-made board that is double-sided. 

For the double-sided one I measured it precisely so it would fit in my sink, and frankly, if I were planning on using it for proteins, I would make it a good fit for the sink first and not your storage space. That is just my opinion. 

Regardless of what one prefers, I like using these Dexas grip mats in conjunction with my boards. It really adds flexibility. If I ever need to do a protein, I just slap one on the board and then retire it to the sink for cleaning and can resume regular prep on my board. Or if I am doing garlic or onion and I don't want those flavors contaminating something else, I again just slap down a texas to protect the 'flavor' of my board.

Here are the mats I have. 

I also use a rubber mat under my double-sided board and it works just fine. It keeps it from slipping and easily provides enough air to prevent warping.

k.


----------



## Chifunda (Jan 23, 2015)

mr drinky said:


> Regardless of what one prefers, I like using these Dexas grip mats in conjunction with my boards. It really adds flexibility. If I ever need to do a protein, I just slap one on the board and then retire it to the sink for cleaning and can resume regular prep on my board. Or if I am doing garlic or onion and I don't want those flavors contaminating something else, I again just slap down a texas to protect the 'flavor' of my board.
> 
> Here are the mats I have.
> k.



Another enthusiastic user of Dexas mats here. In addition to protecting my cutting board from the more odiferous ingredients, anchovy filets, e.g., they're handy for transporting product from the cutting board to the stove. Also available in a smaller size that can be rolled up into an impromptu funnel for dry ingredients.

Highly recommended.


----------



## strumke (Jan 25, 2015)

strumke said:


> Perfect! I was looking for something like that. Is it squishy at all though? Grippy enough?
> 
> I was considering some silicone trivets, but I was worried that they may have a bit of play.



Got the grippy mat from Amazon and it's exactly what I was looking for. It has enough clearance to keep liquid from the bottom of the board, is plenty grippy, and very stable.

Thanks!


----------

